# introduced jumping carp



## CGC4200 (Sep 11, 2010)

We have always been able to legally bow hunt carp & gar in my area.
The foreign jumping carp will get excited at sound of a prop & jump
out of water into a boaters face. The bow hunters can hunt them @ nite with lites on boats. They have figured how to turn lemons into lemonade, or great
fun anyway.


----------

